
Should Apple Burn Its Economics Textbooks? - transburgh
http://freakonomics.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/09/10/should-apple-burn-its-economics-textbooks/
======
Jd
A request for PG - links like these seem like they would be better with
(subdomain.domain.com), which in this case could be (blogs.nytimes.com) or
(freakonomics.blogs.nytimes.com). The link as it stands is slightly misleading
since this isn't a news article from the main site.

